# Taipei, Taiwan: Searching for Gamers



## Sly (Jan 3, 2003)

Greetings all,

Looking for some gamers living here in Taipei.  I would either like to run or play in a Hackmaster game, or play in just about any other game.  I know there has to be some one here that is into RPGs...

Tim


----------

